# Anybody make gnudi?



## Delbert Ealy (Oct 26, 2011)

I was watching the rerun of The next iron chef today and one of the chefs tried making a potato gnudi-he failed miserably. However it intrigued me when they were described as naked ravioli. My wife loves those and I looked up a few recipes and run them by her, and she said they sounded good.
So I will make some, but I have a question.
My wife also likes chicken and dumpling soup, but I think her dumplings taste like wallpaper paste. Could I use gnudi as a finish to a chicken soup in place of her dumplings.
Give me your thoughts!!!!!

I like unusual names for recipes, I make toad in the hole and I have a dish called pee on the chicken. If this works it will be streaker soup

Thanks,
Del


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 26, 2011)

Delbert Ealy said:


> My wife also likes chicken and dumpling soup, but I think her dumplings taste like wallpaper paste.


 I'll save the culinary advice for the pros but... this is pretty funny mate. My girl makes Cream of Wallpaper Paste soup once a week or so! 

:jumpy:


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm no expert in gnudi, but I have made them a few times. They can be rather delicate depending upon what is mixed in them. You could cook them and add them as a finish, but there might be a risk of them breaking up or getting mushy. You might have to adjust size and shape a bit and not let them sit in the soup.

I'm sure there are some that have a lot of experience with them though. Just my amateur 2 cents.

k.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 26, 2011)

first order of business: fix the dumplings!

:sofa:


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 26, 2011)

We use this recipe: http://www.lidiasitaly.com/recipes/detail/401

Leah usually makes the ricotta herself. It's pretty easy; a gallon of milk and a quart of buttermilk. Heat on high and stir until warm. Lower heat and stop stirring. Once curs start forming, gently scrape bottom of pan so nothing sticks. Remove from heat when mixture reached 165-170 deg F. ladel curds into strainer lined w/ cheesecloth. drain until whey stops dripping out. The better the milk, the better the ricotta will taste.


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Oct 26, 2011)

Vertigo said:


> I'll save the culinary advice for the pros but... this is pretty funny mate. My girl makes Cream of Wallpaper Paste soup once a week or so!
> 
> :jumpy:



After the third time she made them, I outlawed them in the house unless I am at a show or gone overnite.
I should say that she is not the primary cook in our house.
Del


----------



## l r harner (Oct 26, 2011)

im so glad kell is a great cook and tho she is more dessert kind of gilr has no problem making a fine dinner (this leaves me to the grill and smoker for most of my food making


----------



## cnochef (Oct 27, 2011)

gno I don't, sorry.


----------

